# Natural bodybuilder Jim Cordova training tips



## davegmb (Oct 24, 2010)

Legendary Physique Transformations by Jim Cordova

www.jimcordova.com/articles/details.php?id=38

Legendary Physique Transformations by Jim Cordova

Legendary Physique Transformations by Jim Cordova

Legendary Physique Transformations by Jim Cordova


----------



## Flathead (Oct 24, 2010)

Good Stuff


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

awesome.


----------

